

Stanford bioengineers create circuit board modeled on the human brain - zhemao
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/april/neurogrid-boahen-engineering-042814.html

======
zhemao
The official press release is sort of lacking in details. You can find more on
the research group's website.

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/neurogrid.html](http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/neurogrid.html)

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/goals.html](http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/goals.html)

The gist of how it works is that analog circuits model the ion channels in
neurons. You "program" the chip by adjusting parameters controlling the
activation pattern of the "neurons" and connect the neurons through virtual
"synapses".

------
TeeWEE
An important detail: This emulates pyramid cells on hardware, it is not a
software simulation. However you can "program" how the cells are connected to
eachother by "virtual adressing". This is basically a programmable neural
network on a chip. Dedicated to emulating neural networks.

You might see something like this in the medical field to help people move a
robot arm. (By connecting it to your brain.)

Or maybe (i'm not sure) in the future self-driving car to, very fastly
categorize objects in its surrounding (pedestrians, cars, etc)

------
dharma1
this is super cool. would it work for deep learning without the associated
data centre cost/energy consumption? Wonder how much further they can
miniaturise the circuit

